
Apple Wanted to Use Qualcomm Chips for 2018 iPhones, Qualcomm Wouldn't Sell Them - vojnovski
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/01/14/apple-qualcomm-chips-2018-iphones/
======
joezydeco
_" Under the terms of that deal, though, Apple had to agree to a "marketing
incentives agreement" to speak out against the WiMax standard that was popular
at that time."_

Christ, what a bunch of assholes.

~~~
skywhopper
I was just about to comment on this line. It's disgusting what sort of crud
gets into contracts when the market is so screwed up.

~~~
joezydeco
I'm just pissed that WiMax didn't get a fair shake thanks to Qualcomm's
shenanigans.

